# Pensacola Motorcycle Repair



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Motorcycle and ATV service and repairs. All makes and models. From tires to major engine work. 10% labor discount to all forum members. 25% labor discount to all Active Duty Military. 

Doug "Breeze" Middleton
Cycles By Breeze
850-438-0401
www.cyclesbybreeze.net

Let us know how we can help you today!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I ride a 1983 Honda V65 Magna.*

*A cruiser that wheelies and interstate dances.*

*I have a hard time finding a repair shop that is nice to deal with, and that will work on a bike near 30 years old.*

*Do You??*

*Looking forward to next year when I can place an "Antique Plate" on my baby.*


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *I ride a 1983 Honda V65 Magna.*
> 
> *A cruiser that wheelies and interstate dances.*
> 
> ...


Ahhh.. The monster V65 Magna... only bike that compared to it back in the day was the V65 Sabre.... You will have a harder time keeping the front wheel down then finding a repair shop cause yeap, we work on them. Plus, we are real nice to deal with!  Needing anything done now or just making sure you can get someone to work on it? 

I had a chance back in 92 to buy a V65 Sabre for 1500 bucks... one of those things I wish I had of done now..


----------

